# Angelprüfung 2009



## Visionmaster (27. Januar 2009)

Hallo

gibt es eigentlich Software für die Anglerpüfung 2009?

einen schönen Gruß an ALLE

VM|wavey:


----------



## Locke4865 (27. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelprüfung 2009*

Falscher Trööt|kopfkrat
aber sieh mal da #6
PS herzlich Willkommen im Board

Jens


----------



## Grahnhard (28. Januar 2009)

*AW: Angelprüfung 2009*

tachchen auch...bin auch neu und will dieses jahr meine Fischereiprüfung ablegen und suche auch sowas feines..aber kleiner haken..gibbets das auch als freeware?wäre ja mal voll cool....hab da schon eins von der "Firma" Moritz http://www.moritz-angelsport.com/new/index.php?id=60 aber suche noch nen anderes da es nicht aktuell ist und eigentlich für NRW angefertigt wurde....wäre cool wenn da jemand noch was hat.

MfG

Grahnhard


----------



## longlongsilver (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelprüfung 2009*

hi,
nimm nicht das von moritz das ist m***
geh lieber auf die blinker seite das ist viel besser #6.

http://www.blinker.de/service/fischerpruefung/index.php

die haben da immer die aktuellen fragen.
meine freundin hat damit auch geübt und 
hat nachher dann die prüfung mit 0 fehlern bestanden.

gruß sebi :vik::vik:


----------



## Carphunter52 (3. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelprüfung 2009*

Also ich kann dir den Heintgestrainer sehr ans Herz legen.

Schauen kannst du unter www.heintges-trainer.de
habe die Prüfung November 2008 gemacht.Du kannst es dir für 2 Std kostenlos dort anschauen und üben und dann müsstest du dich für 3 Monate für 12.50 € anmelden.

Kannst aber dir für dein Bundesland die Spezifischen fragen erstellen lassen und Prüfungsbogen ohne ende durch gehen.
Sind sau viele bilder und richtig gute erklärungen dabei.

Gruß Carphunter


----------



## JPP (4. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelprüfung 2009*

Mit Heintges-Lernsystem machst du wirklich nichts falsch.
Alles übersichtlich, gute Bilder.
Ich habe vor 15 Jahren mit dem System meinen Schein gemacht, und da war es schon gut.


----------



## abul (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelprüfung 2009*

Ich hab mir für meine Fischerprüfung selber eine Lernsoftware programmiert #6. Ist aber nicht mehr aktuell und für Bayern...
Würde mir an deiner Stelle erst mal das von Blinker anschauen, weil umsonst. Aber bitte Rückmeldung geben, ob du das System von denen gut oder schlecht fandest...
Sind in [FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Baden-Würtenberg / Berlin / Brandenburg / Bremen / Hamburg / Hessen / Niedersachsen / Nordrhein-Westfalen / Rheinland-Pfalz / Saarland / Sachsen / Sachsen-Anhalt / Schleswig-Holstein und Thüringen *[/FONT]die Fragen gleich, nachdem die Ebay-Software offenbar alle Bundesländer abdeckt?


----------



## Locke4865 (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelprüfung 2009*

in Fischkunde Gerätekunde Gewässerkunde Ja 
Recht Mindestmaße Schonzeiten nein
würde ich mal sagen
aber die Fragen stehen somindest in Sachsen im I-Net
andere BL kann ich nicht sagen
man kommt aber an die Gesetze ran und daraus läst sich auch eine CD zusammenstellen


----------



## BöhserZwerg (5. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelprüfung 2009*

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher,glaube aber dass diese Seite alle wichtigen Fragen beantwortet...oder?

http://www.asv-nienborg.de/Fischerpruefung/zAngelpruefung.html


----------



## Tom78 (6. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelprüfung 2009*

Ich bin zu einer Seite gekommen die eventuell weiter helfen kann!

http://www.angeltrainer.de/321_startseite.html


----------



## forellenfischer1 (12. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angelprüfung 2009*

ich mache auch gerade die fischerprüfung in bayern.wir lernen auch alle mit dem heintges lernsystem und dass ist sehr super da es einfach alles übersichtlich und mit bilder erklärt.


----------



## speedyx17 (11. August 2009)

*AW: Angelprüfung 2009*

Ich habe für Brandenburg ein Programm geschrieben, welches aktuell ist. Habe damit im Frühjahr ohne Probleme den Fischereischein gemacht. Das Programm kann kostenlos auf http://www.trollynet.de heruntergeladen werden.


----------

